# MES chip tray mod



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried searching the forum and I don't know why but I can never find anything when I search,

but has anyone tried drilling small holes in the chip tray to see if it would  smoke at a lower temperatures?

let me know your opinions on this Idea if you have one Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you speaking of the slide in tube or the tray that slides in from inside the smoker..???


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

That sounds like a really good idea to me for low temp smoking, why not give it a try & let us know how it works out.


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

Dave the actual chip tray not the loader, I went and found a 3\32 drill bit and drilled a pile of holes in the middle of the tray, I put some saw dust in and only a few tiny pieces fell throughnow to see if it makes a difference LOL


----------



## big casino (Dec 31, 2011)

yesterday when I was smoking my bacon, I tried out this mod, I was at a temp of 135 at the highest point the sawdust di not start smoking on it's own, I could smell a good aroma of hot wood but I didn't see any TBS,  when I put chips in the tray I always take my finger and kinda of twirl it around in the center of the wood tray and make a bowl like hole in the middle of the chips so there is just a thin layer right in the center, I took the tray out  then I used my bernzamatic torch and heat the bottom of the chip tray until I saw smoke coming off the chips and started to see a red glow then I lit the top of the chips and let them burn for about 5 min blew them out and put the tray back in the MES I took the chip loader out the whole way and had the top vent open the whole way and waited until i saw a good bit of smoke coming out the vent, I then slid the chip loader back in until I saw the smoke slow down, probably abut and inch or so from being in the whole way,

now at only 135 degrees the MES maintained smoke until I needed to add more, it kept this going for about 5 hrs I added chips twice, I then turned the smoker down to 120 and the chips went out, I took the chip tray out and re-lit them like b4 adn left the chip loader out the whole way and used a fridge magnet to cover just enough of the hole to stop the smoke from leaving the chip loader hole, and it was still smoking 120 1 hr later when I took the bacon out.

I didn't get a chance to put in chips and turn  her up and see at what temps she starts to smoke at I usually start seeing smoke around 160 to 170 I think, but this will be my next test.

I don't think I could have kept it smoking at low  temps like this b4 I drilled the holes so maybe I improved that a little bit, I am thinking the holes allowed airflow through the bottom of the try directly into the ships enough to keep them smoldering

tomorrow I will try the other test at what temps she starts to smoke


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

That sounds pretty promising to me. Now I'm wondering how it would work at 225.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jan 10, 2012)

So how'd this work with the chips? Just got the MES 30 this weekend and would like to be able to smoke at low temps. Been smoking on a charcoal smoker for the 

Past year or so and got the MES as a second smoker.. I also get a lot of white smoke instead of TBS.  Was curious if this resolves that issue.


----------



## big casino (Jan 11, 2012)

Other than what I wrote above I don't know havent gotten to run it at different temps yet


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 11, 2012)

It's just the "Nature of the Beast" with electric smokers

Chips, sawdust or pellets won't burn unless the element is on

Welcome tho the world of electric smokers!

Todd


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Todd. I plan on picking up an AMNPS from you at some point. Kicking myself for missing the Cyber Monday deal... I need a new Maverick as well. Mine took a dump and I need another.


----------

